# Hey Everyone



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello all. I don't know how many of you remember me, if anybody.

I just wanted to say I've recovered from DP, and I'm on celexa, and it's worked wonders.
I feel great in that regard.

However, I can't stop obsessing over death, how alone people actually are, and I can't stop thinking about time, in the sense that we're only in the present for only a second before that present becomes the past and our future the next second becomes our next present. It's disturbing to me, and frightening. You've all been so amazing in helping me overcome DP, and I was curious if any of you could help with this matter.

PS- I thought I was coming down with temporary psychosis, but my therapist insists I'm quite sane, and I have a 'beautiful' philosophical brain. (Creepy, right?}

Thank You, Everyone.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

Danny Depersonalized said:


> Hello all. I don't know how many of you remember me, if anybody.
> 
> I just wanted to say I've recovered from DP, and I'm on celexa, and it's worked wonders.
> I feel great in that regard.
> ...


how do u have those thots but ur recovered


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Danny Depersonalized said:


> Hello all. I don't know how many of you remember me, if anybody.
> 
> I just wanted to say I've recovered from DP, and I'm on celexa, and it's worked wonders.
> I feel great in that regard.
> ...


Man if your recovered, don't even care about those thoughts. Less you pay attention to them, the less they'll happen


----------



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

Thoughts only exist because we give them interest. If somebody said to me, "Hey so and so from the north pole hurt himself in gym today." I'd be like who the fuck is that and never think of it again. But if somebody said "Hey, your girlfriend hurt herself in gym today." I'd be interested and worry and the thought would stick. I've been able to get rid of many of my philosophical thoughts by simply saying "Fuck it, I have this life I don't care." And when you ACTUALLY don't care, you'll be fine.

Do you have any tips for me as to recovery? Thanks and good luck man.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah Danny lets see the recovery story man!


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback, guys. I really appreciate it.

And the recovery story? It's not much. I just stopped thinking about the DP and kinda 'forced' myself into life, and all the things that go on with it. Took omega 3's, and they helped immensely before I also took Celexa. I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Danny Depersonalized said:


> Thanks for your feedback, guys. I really appreciate it.
> 
> And the recovery story? It's not much. I just stopped thinking about the DP and kinda 'forced' myself into life, and all the things that go on with it. Took omega 3's, and they helped immensely before I also took Celexa. I wish you all the luck in the world.


Thats good, do you just feel better though or do you feel you've actually recovered? Either way is a positive step forward.


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

I feel as though I've recovered.


----------

